

India set to debut GSLV Mk.III launch vehicle with prototype crew capsule - swatkat
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2014/12/india-gslv-mk-iii-prototype-crew-capsule/

======
swatkat
LVM3 experimental mission was a success! The launch vehicle performed
flawlessly, and the crew module payload re-entered atmosphere and splashed
down in Indian ocean.

LVM3 (also called as GSLV Mk3) is the next-generation heavy lift launch
vehicle developed by Indian space agency ISRO. It's a three stage vehicle - 2x
solid boosters in first stage, dual-engine liquid motor in second stage and a
cryogenic upper stage[1].

Today's flight was an experimental sub-orbital mission (LVM3-X) to quality its
atmospheric flight regime. LVM3-X didn't had the upper cryogenic stage.

LVM3-X also carried a Crew Module[2] weighing 3.7 ton as its payload. ISRO
tested crew module atmoshperic re-entry, guidance systems, parachutes and
splashdown in this mission.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geosynchronous_Satellite_Launch...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geosynchronous_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle_Mk_III)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISRO_Orbital_Vehicle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISRO_Orbital_Vehicle)

LVM3-X info: [http://isro.org/gslv-mkiii-x/gslv-mk-
iii-x.aspx](http://isro.org/gslv-mkiii-x/gslv-mk-iii-x.aspx)

Crew Module info: [http://isro.org/gslv-
mkiii-x/care.aspx](http://isro.org/gslv-mkiii-x/care.aspx)

LVM3-X mission page: [http://isro.org/gslv-
mkiii-x/mission.aspx](http://isro.org/gslv-mkiii-x/mission.aspx)

------
swatkat
Brochure: [http://isro.org/gslv-mkiii-x/pdf/GSLV-MK-III-X-
brochure.pdf](http://isro.org/gslv-mkiii-x/pdf/GSLV-MK-III-X-brochure.pdf)

Live telecast:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBIcP7V8MKo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBIcP7V8MKo)
and [http://webcast.isro.gov.in/](http://webcast.isro.gov.in/)

